# Effects of Alcohol



## CaptainMyCaptain (Sep 19, 2010)

We all know that alcohol can cause us to do things out of the ordinary. My question is this: Do you do things while under the influence that you have never thought of doing and would never do ordinary? Or do you simply act out fantasies and do things that you wanted to do, but couldn't without the aid of alcohol?


----------



## misspuppy (Sep 19, 2010)

:rofl::rofl::rofl: you just opened a whole lotta books in my house.... i plead the 5th on this one


----------



## Braelynn21203 (Oct 4, 2010)

Ahaha, I will answer this one simply. 

Yes.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Recovering alcoholic here. There IS an element of losing inhibition to alcohol consumption. But the more you become addicted the more it warps your perception of things. So you do look at things weirdly and then react to them weirdly. 

Prior to recognizing my problem, I remember starting fights with my husband only to say to myself the next day what the HELL was I thinking?!? 

Never do ordinarily... absolutely.


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

I never get that feeling like I could do anything I normally wouldn't do. But I don't really drink past a buzz...


----------

